
What Is CompSci Equivalent to Federation of American Scientists - niels_olson
ML is the new darling of the defense industry and we&#x27;re about to force Apple to set crypto precedent for the FBI. Are you planning to give up entirely or is there an organized movement to resist?
======
hacknat
Eff?

